# Wasserschaden



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Aus persönlichem Interesse und auch um Anfängern die Angst vor Schäden zu nehmen, dachte ich dass eine Wasserschaden Umfrage mal an der Zeit wäre. Eine Beschreibung der genauen Umstände und ob ihr die Hardware durch Backen retten konntet oder was euch sonst passiert ist, wäre eine tolle Auschmückung.
Ich mach mal den Anfang.

2 mal verschiedene Grakas geflutet, das Wasser lief natürlich auch unter den Kühler, dabei hat die Soundkarte natürlich auch etwas abgekriegt und das Netzteil hat eine regelrechte Dusche erlebt (dafür reichte auch keine Rolle Küchenpapier mehr), die Karten bei 50-60°C ohne Kühler gebacken und das Netzteil eine Weile (paar Wochen) ruhen lassen und aufs Ersatz gewechselt. Ist alles wieder im Betrieb. 
Passierte alles nur wg. mangelnder Vorsicht und Ungeduld, nichts was man nicht hätte vermeiden können.
Mobo hat bisher noch nix abbekommen.


----------



## HotteGKT (14. März 2010)

Hast die Angel ausgeworfen und ich beisse an 

1.
Ich habe im Luxx-Forum eine wassergekühlte Graka gekauft.
Die montierten Tüllen waren nicht verschlossen.
Nach kurzer Zeit machte die Zicken.
Zum Verkäufer zurück geschickt,
der hat die dann in den Ofen gelegt.
Karte wieder in Ordnung.

2. 
Die Pumpe war im Rechner zw. den Laufwerken und dem Motherboard.
Also Optimal einsehbar.
Da hab ich dann keine zusätliche Sicherung des Schlauches verwendet
da der Schlauch komplett auf der Tülle war.
Rechner lief in meiner Abwesenheit und als ich zurück kam war der aus.
Schlauch vom Pumpenausgang war ab. Rückwand, Motherboard und Graka
waren nass.
Motherboard defekt (Gigabyte EX 58 Extreme)
Graka ließ sich Retten.
( JZ hat die tatsächlich repariert !)

3.
Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich in einem AMD Rechner schon eine Wakü.
Ich hatte Algenbildung da ich die Seite immer offen hatte.
(Sah zu geil aus der Rechner ... )
Das hat die Pumpe geschrottet.
Gott sei Dank sass der Importeur in Mönchengladbach und hat mir 
eine Verkauft.
War so ne Art Set.

Ciao Horst


----------



## Speed-E (14. März 2010)

Habe meine GTX285 2x Grakas geflutet, das Wasser spritzte dabei über das Mainboard und lief in den PCIe x16 Slot, das andere mal hat nur die GraKa was abbekommen. Alles mit einem Fön und Küchenpapier getrocknet. Weil ich zu faul war alles abzumontieren im vollen Betrieb. Das hätte man wirklich vermeiden können. 
Es waren aber seit 2004 die einzigen Unfälle mit WaKüs. 

Fazit: Auch jahrelange Erfahrung schützt vor Thorheit nicht.


----------



## MaN!aC (14. März 2010)

Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten stolzer Besitzer einer im moment CPU-Only Wakü, habe auch schon mehrmals dran rumgebastelt, aber zum glück noch nie einen Wasserschaden gehabt.


----------



## shila92 (14. März 2010)

[X] Hab (leider) keine WaKü.


----------



## boss3D (14. März 2010)

[X] _noch nie_

Bei meiner ehem. WaKü sind während den ersten Tests nach der Montage zwar auch diverse Teile (Graka, MB) nass geworden, weil es v. a. beim CPU-Kühler zu tropfen begonnen hat, aber es ist durch das Wasser nie etwas kaputt gegangen. Trocknen mit Handtuch und Föhn hat immer gereicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hyperionical (14. März 2010)

Einmal aus Dummheit im Betrieb (also incl HW) ansonsten durch beim Zusammenbau als ich mal einen Anschluss vergessen hatte!
An Hardware hab ich aber noch ne was verloren, hab die Teile einfach auf die Heizung gelegt und am nächsten Tag war wieder alles i.O..

Ich persönlich sehe das so das meist nur die eigene Ungeduld/mangellnde Sorgfalt zu Problemen führen. Wer also sich Zeit lässt und alles vor Inbetriebnahme nochmal kontrolliert wird auch keine Probleme erleben, denn weil die Wakü dicht ist dann bleib sie es auch.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (14. März 2010)

Einmal aber nachdem dass Wasser draufgekommen ist hab ich ihn gar nicht mehr eingeschaltet sondern sicherheitshalber gleich die Hardware in den Backofen, lief wieder alles super.


----------



## Monsterclock (14. März 2010)

Hab bei bauen einmal die Anschlüsse nicht richtig festgezogen am CPU Kühler und ein anderes mal hab ich im ausgebauten zustand ein wenig wasser übers Mobo geschüttet; hat nach ein bischen föhnen und warten alles wieder funktioniert.


----------



## torpedomoskau (14. März 2010)

1x beim befüllen leider die Scheibe auf dem Aquatube vergessen und es gab einen netten Springbrunnen war aber nur die Pumpe an. 
Dann habe ich mal die Anschlüsse vertauscht also der Kreislauf war auf einer Seite auf   .
Als letztes hatte ich einen undichten Anschluss an der Pumpe war nicht richtig festgezogen und schön Wasser im Gehäuse und Schreibtisch.
Ist aber nie etwas Defekt gegangen


----------



## nemetona (14. März 2010)

[x] noch nie, und ich hoffe dies bleibt so.

Wenn man die Wakü gewissenhaft montiert, und mit ruhe und sorgfallt an Umbauten geht sollte dies ein beherrschbares Thema sein.

Neue Wakü-Komponenten sollte man vor der Einbindung in den Kreislauf sowiso spülen, da empfiehlt es sich einen kleinen Testkreislauf zu verschlauchen, dabei erkennt man auch werkseitige undichte Stellen


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

@boss3D: Also eigentlich hattest du damit ja auch schon einen Wasserschaden.

@Neme: Wenn bloß jeder so geduldig wäre...

Ich hoffe die ganzen Leute die keine Wakü besitzen, wählen jetzt nicht aus, dass sie noch nie einen Wasserschaden gehabt hätten, ich hätte Vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit "Ich habe keine Wakü und weiß, dass meine Antwort für diese Umfrage nicht repräsentativ ist" mit einfügen sollen.
Wär natürlich nett wenn ein Admin das nochmal nachtragen könnte (oder kann ich das selber?)?


----------



## rebiirth (14. März 2010)

habe noch keinen wasserschaden gehabt.
ich werde aufjedenfall 100% es zuvermeiden auch wenn ich meine wkü erst ab 14.4 nach und montieren kann!
werde mir aufjedenfall richtig viel zeit lassen...


----------



## sentinel1 (14. März 2010)

Manschmal habe ich beim Zusammenbau einfach die Physik vergessen, dafür aber an reichlich Saugtücher gedacht. (Bei offenem AGB den Rechner gekippt usw.)

Relativ häufig hatte ich undichte Gewindeverschraubungen

- entweder Gewinde zu lang bzw. Innengewinde zu kurz (wie manns nimmt)
- Gewinde zu locker
- oder einfach so undicht

Mein Retter: immer wieder Teflonband

Ansonsten habe ich in über 7 Jahren WaKü keine sporadischen Lecks gehabt, deshalb frage ich mich immer wieder wie das eigentlich geht??


----------



## nemetona (14. März 2010)

@Marquis,
hab die Option "Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung" in der Umfrage eigefügt.
Wenn du am oberen rechten Rand der Umfrage den Button "Umfrage bearbeiten" siehst, kannst du sie darüber selbst editieren


----------



## Marquis (14. März 2010)

Super, Danke!

Leider fehlt mir genau der Button, aber ich kann mir schon denken woran das liegt


----------



## compgrotte (15. März 2010)

Ich hatte schon nin Wasserschaden, aber zum Glück ohne Hardwaredefekt. Beim Umbau meiner Wakü vor ca. 1 Jahr, habe ich vergessen, beim Schütteln des PC´s, um die Luft aus dem Kreislauf zu bekommen, den AGB-Deckel oben richtig fest zu schrauben, und schon hatte ich den halben AGB Inhalt im Rechner (MB Grka). Muss dazu sagen das MB u. Grka nicht am Strom hingen, sondern nur die Pumpe. Der Backofen war dann meine Rettung. Das passiert einem dann nur einmal. Habe mein Sys seitdem mehrer male Umgebaut, aber auch keinen Wasserschaden mehr
verursacht, ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. März 2010)

[X]Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung und zwar weil ich sonst meine Hardware zu 110% schrotten würde.


----------



## boss3D (15. März 2010)

Marquis schrieb:


> @boss3D: Also eigentlich hattest du damit ja auch schon einen Wasserschaden.


Wieso? Ist ja nichts kaputt gegangen _(oder anders ausgedrückt: zu Schaden gekommen)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Equilibrium (15. März 2010)

_[x] Einmal bisher_ 
[x] _Im Betrieb oder im zusammengebauten Zustand_ 

Dabei sind mir 2 Grakas alá 280gtx und ein ASUS Striker II Extreme den Flutentod gestorben. Das Problem lag an einem 45° Winkel der Undicht war.


----------



## Madz (15. März 2010)

Seit 2003 habe ich schon mehrmals Boards oder andere Teile geflutet. Jedes mal beim Basteln. Bisher ist nichts zerstört worden. einfach 24 Stunden trocknen lassen und ab gehts ^^


----------



## Marquis (15. März 2010)

Seitdem die Option mit "Ich habe keine Wasserkühlung" eingefügt wurde, gingen die Stimmen für "Entweder noch nie oder ich will es nicht zugeben" stark zurück, kein Kommentar...

@boss3D: Vlt. war die Fragestellung unklar, aber "Wieoft kam eure Hardware, aufgrund einer Wasserkühlung, schon mit Wasser in Berührung" war mir zu lang


----------



## Infin1ty (15. März 2010)

_4-6 mal_
_Während des Bastelns/auseindernehmens der Wakü_
_Hardware lief hinterher oder durch Backen gerettet etc._
Wobei ich nur einmal was wirklich ernstes hatte, dabei habe ich Board,
NT und Graka wirklich geflutet 

Sonst nur beim umbauen ab und zu ein paar Tropfen (gestern auch), Fön oder backen (50°) hilft 
aber immer.


----------



## T'PAU (15. März 2010)

Hatte von 2003 bis 2009 'ne WaKü drin, anfangs CPU plus GraKa, die letzten 2 Jahre nur CPU.
Ausser dass im Bereich AGB (Innovatek, auf die 1046 aufgeflanscht) im Laufe der Zeit ein paar ganz wenige Tropfen ausgetreten sind, lief alles völlig problemlos! 
Auch das befüllen/entleeren via Handpumpball und Messbecher ging ohne einen Tropfen zu vergießen.


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2010)

[1x]   AGB hatte einen Riss und das Wasser tropfte auf das Netzteil und von dort auf den GEhäuseboden...

ICh bemerkte es erst als der AGB leer war; Schäden: Farbe im Case


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. März 2010)

3x bisher


ein Verschlussstopfen am Agb war nicht fest genug angezogen. Wasser war nur auf dem MB-Tray und dem Boden während eines Testlaufs (Rechner ohne Strom).
Beim Ändern der Verschlauchung sind unbemerkt einige Tropfen Wasser auf die Grafikkarte gekommen. Pixelfehler und VGA-Modus waren die Folge. Hab meinen Kleinen dann 24 Std. nicht angeschaut und schon wars vorbei mit der Zickerei. 
Nachdem der Anschluss meiner Aquastream XT auch nach dem 3. Versuch nicht dicht war, wurde ich unvorsichtig. Wasser lief beim Zusammenbau aus dem Schlauch über die Hände in die Pumpenelektronik. Beim Einschalten war die Pumpe hinüber.
Letztendlich war es aber immer Unachtsamkeit und hätte vermieden werden können. 



MfG


----------



## Razzor (15. März 2010)

seid 2004 einmal , beim befüllen war was undicht ............
trocknen lassen und gut war


----------



## Xylezz (15. März 2010)

seidseit.de - die Seite, die es besser weiß

@Topic: Keinen Wasserschaden aber beim GPU X2 Umbauen hab ich mal ne falsche Schraube genommen und nun hat das Kupfer da ne Delle :>


----------



## TheReal1604 (15. März 2010)

1x Bisher
Hardware läuft noch
War beim Umbau

Wollte die Grafikkarte in meine Wakü einbinden, hatte aber die Schraubanschlusstülle nicht richtig zugeschraubt, so das der Schlauch nicht so ganz gut drauf saß.  -> Unvorsichtig geworden, wollte dieses Teil was man oben drauf schraubt zurückziehen und dann gerade draufschrauben. Schlauch hat sich dabei gelöst und es war ein riesen See auf meiner Graka.. föhn + viel tupfen + 24 h liegen lassen haben geholfen, läuft alles .

Lg,

Real


----------



## euMelBeumel (15. März 2010)

[X] Nie - Bei meiner ehemaligen WaKü zum Glück nicht ein einziges Mal


----------



## Xel'Naga (16. März 2010)

Hatte schon mal Wasseraustritt (2mal), hatte beim installieren der WAKÜ nicht genug die Dichtigkeit überprüft und beim zweiten mal habe ich das System umgebaut und dabei ist es wieder geschehen.

Land unter 

Diese Vorfälle geschahen aber im ausgeschalteten zustand - eine PC würde ich niemals starten wenn ich nicht 100%ig weis das die WAKÜ dicht ist.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. März 2010)

2 Kleinere Undichtigkeiten hatte ich schon mal, aber es ist nichts kaputt gegangen.

Die Erste trat ne weile nach dem erstem Zugsamenbau an der Graka mit Belastung durch Frumark auf, die Tropen gingen zum Glück an der Soundkate vorbei.
Am Verschluss an der Unterseite waren versehentlich 2 O-Ringe drauf. Doppelt gemoppelt hält hat doch nicht besser.

Beim zweiten mal. War ich grad am befüllen und kurz davor die Pumpe einzuschalten (gut das ich es noch gemerkt habe). Nur am Zulauf der Pumpe leckt es am Gewinde raus. Der O-Ring an der Tülle hatte einen Riss.


----------



## L.B. (16. März 2010)

Bis jetzt ist noch keine Hardware mit der Kühlflüssigkeit in Kontakt gekommen, was auch nicht so schlimm wäre, da ich Isopropanol und kein Wasser zum Kühlen nutze.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2010)

habe keine Wasserkühlung.


Mir ist das viel zu blöd... ich mache so oft den Rechner auf und baue ihn um... ne für mich ist das nix.


----------



## L.B. (16. März 2010)

Aber die Kühlleistung einer Wakü ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## orca113 (16. März 2010)

Mag alles sein aber wie schon gesagt... mir nutzt sie nicht.Der "Komfort" von Lukü ist mir wichtig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

[X]1mal
[X]>6mal
[X]funktionert noch alles

Die Frage ist, wie man "Wasserschaden" definiert. 

- Einen Schaden, d.h. nicht funktionierende Hardware, hatte ich eigentlich noch nie.
- Einen ernsthaften Wasseraustritt, von dem mehrere Hardwarekomponenten betroffen waren, hatte ich einmal beim ersten Einbau (Festplatten, Festplattenkäfig geflutet, Lache auf Netzteil) vor Inbetriebnahme, und einmal im laufenden Betrieb. In letzterem Fall lief das Wasser vom AGB über die Festplatten, tropfte am Netzteil vorbei auf eine Gehäusestrebe -Spritzer-, bildete eine Lache auf der Grafikkarte und fiel dann bis auf den Gehäuseboden, wobei Spritzer die Unterseite der Soundkarte trafen. Nach einer Woche mit unerklärlichen Tonstörungen hab ich mal den Rechner aufgemacht  . (Die Grafikkarte ist dann 3 Monate später aus unbekanntem Grund ausgefallen, ein Zusammenhang ist imho aber so gut wie ausgeschlossen)
- Kleine Wasseraustritte hatte ich aufgrund eines schlecht dichtenden AGB-Deckels haufenweise. Meine Festplatten sind eine zeitlang häufiger von außen ge- denn innen be-reinigt worden. Dazu kommen einzelne Tropfen bei Umbauaktionen auf diversen Komponenten.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Anfänger ruhiger schlafen lässt


----------



## Marquis (18. März 2010)

@ruyven: Naja, aber das zeigt zumindestens, das Wasseraustritte nur selten einen Hardware defekt nach sich ziehen. Das sollte einige Anfänger etwas ruhiger schlafen lassen.


----------



## Dünnschi (18. März 2010)

Hatte mal ein Problem mit dem CPU-Kühler, genauer gesagt mit dem Anschluss... der O-Ring war irgendwie viel zu dünn gewählt und somit war es trotz gewissenhaftem Festschrauben nicht dicht -.- Hab's zum Glück relativ schnell gemerkt und konnte die Graka, auf der sich mittlerweile schon eine kleine Pfütze gebildet hatte, noch retten 

Schlimmer war nur noch, als ich beim Systemumbau neben dem Gehäuse (glücklicherweise nur außen, Hardware wurde nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen) gleich mein halbes Zimmer mit geflutet habe!!


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. März 2010)

Einmal bisher und schuld war ein defekter drehbarer Winkel von Feser. Die Wassertropfen sind irgendwie in die LAING gekommen und verursachten dort knisternde Geräusche. Winkel raus -> Pumpe geöffnet 24h auf Heizung -> gerader Anschluß und Pumpe rein -> alles läuft wieder ... zum Glück.


----------



## hakan_2 (18. März 2010)

@ Dünnschi hatte ich bei meiner Wakü auch am Anfang, beim ersten Anlauf. 

Der O ring also die Dichtung war irgendwie eingedrückt in die Tülle  Somit hat es nicht gedichtet und hat nach paar Minuten angefangen auf meine Festplatte zu Tropfen 

Da ich wusste das was passier wenn ich die Wakü einbaue hab ich zumglück ein Handtuch neben mich gelegt, direkt Pumpe abgeschaltet und getrocknet. 

Ich hab den Schlauch abgenommen und das wasser was raus kam direkt wieder in den Behälter und die Tülle gegen eine andere getauscht, schlauch dran und fertig war das Ganze. Und Somit war das erledigt, das beste war unter dem PC war wasser und ein Molex Stecker, der war komplett Nass und auch das Vorschaltgerät für die Röhre war Nass haben beide noch gefunkt als sie noch unter wasser standen. Also Netzteil hat sich nicht abgeschaltet, somit gehe ich davon aus das man nichts Schrotten kann


----------



## DAEF13 (21. März 2010)

[x] Noch nie, eine Dichtung von einer Schraubtülle war mal kaputt und beim Abnehmen vom Schlauch ist oft was daneben gelaufen, aber es ist nie etwas kaputt gegangen, weil der PC immer aus war...


----------



## Modstar (21. März 2010)

4 mal ist es mir schon mal passiert!
1 Corsair Netzteil, ein NoName Netzteil und ein Asus Rampage Extreme hats mitgerissen.
Meine Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX hat aber nach mehrmaligen Backen überlebt!
lg Modstar


----------



## L.B. (21. März 2010)

Nutzt ihr einfaches destilliertes Wasser, oder wie kann es sein, dass nach einem Wasserschaden die Hardware defekt ist? In meinem Kühlkreislauf habe ich Isopropanol, werde aber bald auf Innovatec Protect Konzentrat mit destilliertem Wasser umsteigen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

[x] ein Mal - und die ganze Hardware hat es überlebt (läuft heute noch einwandfrei)


----------



## Gnome (21. März 2010)

[x] Noch nie. Wenn irgendwo Wasser ausläuft is man wohl unfähig ne Wasserkühlung zu betreiben. Sowas kann nicht passieren wenn man ordentlich arbeitet.


----------



## HotteGKT (21. März 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> [x] Noch nie. Wenn irgendwo Wasser ausläuft is man wohl unfähig ne Wasserkühlung zu betreiben. Sowas kann nicht passieren wenn man ordentlich arbeitet.



Nach dem selbst Madz sowas schon passiert ist würde ich das nicht unterschreiben.
Und bei dir von *"Noch nie"* in *"bis jetzt nicht"* ändern 

Ciao Horst


----------



## Gnome (21. März 2010)

Ne definitiv nicht . Bei Wasserkühlungen arbeite ich langsam und gewissenhaft und nicht rucki zucki. Und überprüfe 1x pro Jahr meine Anschlüsse und Wasserkühler auf Mängel etc. Wenn man gewissenhaft arbeitet, passiert sowas nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (21. März 2010)

Habs schon 2-3mal gehabt, aber bei nem Kumpel weil er noch diese Pushindrecksteile hatte 
Und wehe da ist ein Schlauch schief abgeschnitten oder zu stark gebogen
Aber ist nie was kaputt gegangen und nach dem Abtrocknen wieder gelaufen.

Bei meiner eigenen Wasserkühlung hatte ich das noch nie


----------



## SandR+ (22. März 2010)

nach 2 jahren  mit wakü, war es bei mir soweit  

& bis jetzt blieb es auch bei dem 1x  (Toi toi toi)


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Beim Auseinandernehmen passiert mir das zwangsläufig.
Vor allem wenn man Tüllen hat...

Zwar kann man das sehr gut verhindern, indem man Kugelhähne, etc. verbaut.
Doch die zerstören die wunderbare Optik einer WaKü.

Daher verwende ich einfach viele Küchentücher und trockne die Hardware vor dem neuen Einsatz einfach gut ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr einfaches destilliertes Wasser, oder wie kann es sein, dass nach einem Wasserschaden die Hardware defekt ist? In meinem Kühlkreislauf habe ich Isopropanol, werde aber bald auf Innovatec Protect Konzentrat mit destilliertem Wasser umsteigen.



Ich nutze einfaches demin Wasser und führe es u.a. gerade darauf zurück, dass die Vielzahl an Wassereinbrüchen nichts weiter als ein bißchen trocknen musste.


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nutze einfaches demin Wasser und führe es u.a. gerade darauf zurück, dass die Vielzahl an Wassereinbrüchen nichts weiter als ein bißchen trocknen musste.


 

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass sich viele durch Wasser verursachte Hardwareschäden durch ordentliches trocknen in Luft auflösen würden. Aber da die meisten Lecks wohl durch Ungeduld verursacht werden, wird wohl auch kaum eine geduldige Erprobungsphase durchlaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2010)

Hmm - die meisten Leute werden eigentlich schlagartig nüchtern, wenn sie glauben, ihre Hardware wäre tot.
Aber diverse Farbzusätze, wie sie ja viele nutzen, trocknen nun einmal nicht rückstandslos ab und steigern die Leitfähigkeit z.T. über das Niveau von Leitungswasser.


----------



## rebiirth (22. März 2010)

Desti. wasser bekommt man doch im jeden baumarkt oder etwa nicht ? und dieses Innovatec Protect Konzentrat ist doch gut oder nicht ? wollte mir nicht grade die erste wkü halt versauen die ich nächsten monat am 14 bekomme


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Inno Protect ist gut, aber auch sauteuer.

Wenn Du G48 ausm Baumarkt/Autozubehör kaufst, fährst Du damit genau so gut, nur wesentlich billiger... und es klebt nicht so wie IP


----------



## theLamer (22. März 2010)

[X] Nie

Dafür sind mir schon andere Komponenten beim Vmodden usw durchgebrannt xD


----------



## rebiirth (22. März 2010)

hmm, okay!
aber man muss die wkü doch nur einmal im jahr nachfüllen oder etwa nicht ?
und bei jedem nachfüllen muss man doch nicht das konzentrat benutzen oder


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Doch, das Konzentrat muss in der entsprechenden Mischung wieder rein.

Du kannst aber auch bei IP bleiben, wenn Du nicht vor hast die WaKü ab und an auseinander zu nehmen zwecks Basteleien


----------



## rebiirth (22. März 2010)

ich werde die erst gegen herbst wieder auseinander basteln da ich mir dann eine neue graka holen werde ne GTX 480 oder ne ATI 58xxserie
ist dieses G48 nicht blau ? >.<


----------



## Amigo (22. März 2010)

[X]Entweder noch nie oder ich will es nicht zugeben [ich brauch nix zugeben, war dicht!]

CPU-Only lief 1 Jahr und 3 Monate ohne Probs. 
Bei der Demontage aufgepasst und der Teppich + Hardware blieb trocken! 

Wakü richtig montiert macht im Grunde 0 Probleme!


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

Jepp, normalerweise ist G48 blau.


----------



## hydro (22. März 2010)

> Jepp, normalerweise ist G48 blau.



Meins is Grün-Türkis-Dreckig?! :<

Noch nie Wasserschaden gehabt, dank Starker Lunge und rausnehmbaren AGB Inkl. Pumpe


----------



## Thornscape (22. März 2010)

Generell zum Thema Wasserschaden: Wenn man gewissenhaft arbeitet, ist ein Schaden, der Auswirkungen auf die Hardware hat, nahezu ausgeschlossen. Es spricht in dieser Hinsicht also nichts gegen eine Wasserkühlung.

Ich hatte bisher einmal Wasser in der Nähe meiner Hardware, als ich einen defektern EK-Kühler für meine GTX295 verbaut hatte. Bei diesem waren die Kanäle für die Dichtringe zu tief gefräst, so dass diese praktisch keine Funktion mehr hatten.
Dummerweise (und fahrlässig, s.o.) hatte ich den Kühler nicht vorher separat getestet, sondern gleich auf der Karte verbaut. Beim WaKü-Befüllen wurd dann die GraKa nass.
Ist in ausgeschaltetem Zustand aber wirklich nicht schlimm. Wieder den Kühler abgebaut und die GraKa auf die Heizung. Fertig. 

Der Austauschkühler war dann glücklicherweise dicht (den ich dann auch vorher separat außerhalb der Hardware getestet habe )


----------



## Nucleus (22. März 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> Meins is Grün-Türkis-Dreckig?! :<



Joa... ist halt die Frage: gehört Türkis zu blau oder grün?


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - die meisten Leute werden eigentlich schlagartig nüchtern, wenn sie glauben, ihre Hardware wäre tot.
> Aber diverse Farbzusätze, wie sie ja viele nutzen, trocknen nun einmal nicht rückstandslos ab und steigern die Leitfähigkeit z.T. über das Niveau von Leitungswasser.



Ich würds eher panisch nennen 

Das wäre natürlich noch ein Grund gegen Farbzusätze, testen ist nur schwierig, da man sich so vlt. die HW schrottet.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2010)

_[x]Einmal bisher, kaputt ging nichts_
Ein Anschluss auf der Southbridge war nicht richtig fest, so dass Wasser unter den Kühler lief.
Danach ging das Board auch erst mal nicht, ein Fön hat es aber gerichtet.


----------



## drunkendj (22. März 2010)

Kommt bei mir öffters vor das ich d HW unter Wasser setzte wenn ich am Rechner rumbastel. Aber kaputt gegangen ist noch nie was. Habs nur immer gut trocknen lassen.


----------



## netheral (23. März 2010)

Ich will mal auf Holz klopfen: Bisher noch keinen, bin aber noch nicht so lange WaKü-User.
Ich denke, das ganze ist ein kontrollierbares Risiko, wenn man vorsichtig ist, Anschlüsse per Hand fest anzieht, sichere Anschlüsse verwendet und das Ganze sorgfältig nur mit aktivierter Pumpe einlaufen lässt.

Und wenn doch mal etwas an die (ausgeschaltete) HW kommt, würde ich es einfach mit Desti und danach mit Isopropanol abwischen. Dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren. Im Luxx gibts dafür sogar einen eigenen Thread, wo jemand ein komplettes System, das ausgelaufen ist, wieder in Gang setzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

GodFatherDie schrieb:


> hmm, okay!
> aber man muss die wkü doch nur einmal im jahr nachfüllen oder etwa nicht ?
> und bei jedem nachfüllen muss man doch nicht das konzentrat benutzen oder



Wenn man Inno-Mitarbeiter darauf anspricht, dass Basteleien mit ihrem Zeug teuer werden, sagen die, dass man es über mehrere Jahre wiederverwenden soll.

Wie oft man eine Wakü nachfüllen muss, hängt von der Größe des Kreislaufes im Vergleich zum AGB ab. Ich persönlich würde nach einem Jahr vermutlich Probleme mit Luftblasen bekommen (hab aber noch nie 12 Monate lang die Finger vom Kreislauf lassen können). Die Korrosionsschutzkonzentration im Kreislauf sollte aber konstant bleiben, d.h. wenn man (im Vergleich zum Kreislaufvolumen) größere Mengen nachfüllt, sollte man auch Korrosionsschutz nachfüllen. Sonst verdünnt man den bereits enthaltenen ggf. zu stark.



Marquis schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich noch ein Grund gegen Farbzusätze, testen ist nur schwierig, da man sich so vlt. die HW schrottet.



Die Leitfähigkeit kann man direkt messen und Rückstände nach abtrocknen auch so bewerten. Ein Test mit tatsächlicher Hardware wäre viel zu fehlerbehaftet, da die Schäden ja davon abhängen, was wie gut kurzgeschlossen wird. Wenn du ein paar Signalleitungen verbindest, dann stürzt das System ab und das wars. Wenn du einen Stromanschluss kurzschließt, dann schaltet hoffentlich das Netzteil schnell genug aus, ehe irgendwas passiert. Aber wenn die 12V und die Ausgangsseite der CPU-Spannungswandler kurz geschlossen werden, dann gibts Grillfun statt Gulftown.
Übertragbar auf andere Hardware ist das ganze sowieso nicht - Anordnung von Komponenten, Kontakten und vor allem lackierten Bereichen dürfte riesige Unterschiede machen. Die Rückseite einer Leadtek 6800GT konnte man z.B. zu 50% unter Wasser setzen (Leitfähigkeit unbekannt), ohne auch nur Bildfehler zu erhalten, die Vorderseite einer Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS ist dagegen sehr empfindlich (s.o.).


----------



## Showtek192 (23. März 2010)

also bei mir ist zum glück nix kaputt gegangen aber es wa ja auch nicht so schlimm wie vielleicht bei anderen denn bei mir ist nur ne dichtung geplatzt und das wasser ist dann halt in das gehäuse gelaufen also war mein boden nass aber nicht mehr also irgendwelche hardware schäden waren bei mir nicht der fall


----------



## Marquis (23. März 2010)

Showtek192 schrieb:


> ich mag wakü nicht denn ich finde schon von anfang an das wasser nix bei elektrik zu suchen hat das passt nicht zusammen



Sag mal, weisst du eigentlich wovon du redest?

@ruyven: Da hast du recht, der Testaufbau macht mehr Sinn. Mir würde leider nur die passende Ausrüstung dafür fehlen. Falls sich aber jemand dafür findet, wäre das aber interessant zu wissen bei den verschiedenen Zusätzen.



> Aber wenn die 12V und die Ausgangsseite der CPU-Spannungswandler kurz geschlossen werden, dann gibts Grillfun statt Gulftown.


----------



## rebiirth (23. März 2010)

also kann man ruhig desti. wasser nehmen mit BSAF G48 ? wie wäre dann da die mischmänge ?


----------



## Xandrus (23. März 2010)

so ca. 1:20 ist das übliche Mischungsverhältnis


----------



## netheral (23. März 2010)

Auch wenns ursprünglich nicht das Thema war: Ich meine ganz am Anfang meiner WaKü-Informationszeit, also quasi vor ca. einem Jahr, gelesen zu haben, dass man sein Wasser 2x im Jahr komplett wechseln sollte.

Ich habe jetzt seit ich die WaKü habe die gleiche Suppe (Demineralisiertes Wasser, IP Protect Konzentrat, Lebensmittelfarbe) in der Kiste und sehe außer einem leicht öligen Film vorm Einschalten im AGB, der wohl vom IP Protect kommt, nichts, was mich beunruhigen könnte. Und der Film war diekt nach dem 1:3 anmischen mit Aqua Destilata da.

Liegt wohl mit daran, dass ich alle Komponenten gut durchgespült habe, bevor ich die WaKü in Betrieb genommen habe.
Dennoch frage ich mich, wie lange man das Wasser in der Kiste lassen kann.


----------



## Xandrus (23. März 2010)

Man kann das Wasser eigentlich solange behalten bis es komisch aussieht und das kann ganz schön lange dauern  
Gibt genug die das Wasser beim Umbau durch den Kaffeefilter jagen und dann wiederverwenden.


----------



## SuEdSeE (23. März 2010)

Hmm meine pumpe leckt nen bissl, aber des läuft unten ausm tower raus habe da schon zewa ausgelegt also alles halb so wild xD


----------



## Mc_Ferry (23. März 2010)

einmal mit push-in anschlüssen, wasser iss übers mobo und graka glaufen (msi S754 mobo und ne 6600gt, beides schrott) seit dem nur noch anschraubtülen^^


----------



## Schrotti (25. März 2010)

Noch nie einen Wasserschaden gehabt (ehrlich).


----------



## Dan30 (25. März 2010)

bisher 2 mal, beim erstenmal nix passiert (beim befüllen) beim zweiten mal (hatte sich ein schlauch gelöst )funktionierten die USB Anschlüsse nicht mehr .


----------



## Potman (25. März 2010)

[x] noch nie

 ich habe jedes Bauteil vorher ausgiebig auf Dichtheit geprüft, und ich verwende keine Tüllen. Bisher hat bei mir noch kein einziger Tropfen Kühlwasser ein elektrisches Bauteil berührt. (auf Holz klopf...) 

Nach dem basteln lass ein auch erstmal nur die Pumpe mal für ne stunde laufen.


----------

